# Comment sauvegarder/exporter de la chanson sur ipod sur son ordinateur ?



## Benaissa (13 Mai 2008)

Bonjours à tous,

Voila, j'ai un souci, c'est que j'ai un copain qui m'a prêté son ipod, et j'aimerai exporter ses chansons sur mon ordinateur, et je ne sais pas comment faire !

Car il impossible, selon moi sur itunes, j'ai tout essayer, les préférences, les options, le clique gauche copier/coller via un dossier créer, mais ça ne copie pas, ni en format .mp3

Le truc, c'est que j'ai fait des recherches, et j'ai juste trouver un logiciel qui existe pour cela, mais sur PC => : http://fr.copytrans.net/

Comme moi étant utilisateur Mac, bien je n'ai rien de trouver de ces logiciels de ce type-là !

C'est dingue, on peut voir que des bons logiciels utiles en générale sur PC, et sur Mac, il y en a moins.

_Ma question est : Comment sauvegarder/exporter de la chanson sur ipod sur son ordinateur ?_

Merci, de votre aide.


----------



## denjipe (13 Mai 2008)

Je me sers de Xpod, un soft de BITcom.ch, de 2002 :


----------



## trivium77 (14 Mai 2008)

Il y a également Ipodrip, bien qu'il n'ait plus de nouvelle version (je crois.)


----------



## r e m y (15 Mai 2008)

Benaissa a dit:


> ....C'est dingue, on peut voir que des bons logiciels utiles en générale sur PC, et sur Mac, il y en a moins......


 

Dis plutôt que tu ne sais pas chercher!

Va faire un tour sur www.versiontracker.com dans la rubrique MacOS X et tu tapes iPOD comme critère de recherche.

Tu devrais trouver ton bonheur
(je ne te donne pas plus d'info car ce que tu demandes de faire est tout simplement illégal..... sauf bien sûr si toutes ces musiques sur l'iPOD de ton copain sont libres de droit!)


----------

